# Question for the VW Golf geeks!



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

OK, so i'm aware that on here there are quite a few fans of the VW golf, so what better place to ask!

I'm looking to change my Golf GTi Edition 30 for a cheap to run Golf as i'm moving out of the family home and it's an necessary expense that i could do without - i.e. having a nice place to live is more important.

I've been looking at MK6 style. Not wanting any of the 140 or 170bhp 2.0 TDis as they are more to buy and run.

I'm aware that there is a 2.0 TDi with 110bhp and a 1.6 TDi with 105bhp. Which one of these is the best? 

Also, what is the difference between 'S' spec and 'SE' spec other than alloy wheels?

Any help appreciated, as always


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure on difference in specs as I've just got into vw, I can say that we have a 1.6tdi 105bhp mk6 and it is doing great on fuel, I did a trip to the gym and back the other day which is 6 and a half miles each way, no dual carriageways just 30 and 40 limit streets and it was indicating 76.2mpg from door to door on the way, obviously more downhill on the way as it averaged 62.3mpg for the entire trip once I'd got home. It was filled to the brim, did 385 miles (no where near empty) and then brimmed again, cost 50 quid on the nose for those 385 miles, best mileage to cost I've had out of any motor for quite some time 

Specs
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/volkswagen/golf/hatchback-2009/equipment/


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

pooma said:


> Not sure on difference in specs as I've just got into vw, I can say that we have a 1.6tdi 105bhp mk6 and it is doing great on fuel, I did a trip to the gym and back the other day which is 6 and a half miles each way, no dual carriageways just 30 and 40 limit streets and it was indicating 76.2mpg from door to door on the way, obviously more downhill on the way as it averaged 62.3mpg for the entire trip once I'd got home. It was filled to the brim, did 385 miles (no where near empty) and then brimmed again, cost 50 quid on the nose for those 385 miles, best mileage to cost I've had out of any motor for quite some time
> 
> Specs
> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/volkswagen/golf/hatchback-2009/equipment/


Thanks for this. I looked at the Parkers website, but tbh, i don't think the spec list is very comprehensive on that site. Most of the spec list is stuff that I would expect any modern car to have as standard - I.E ABS, stability programme etc.

I've noticed the SEs i've been looking at have auto lights/wipers - is this a standard feature on them?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pooma said:


> Not sure on difference in specs as I've just got into vw, I can say that we have a 1.6tdi 105bhp mk6 and it is doing great on fuel, I did a trip to the gym and back the other day which is 6 and a half miles each way, no dual carriageways just 30 and 40 limit streets and it was indicating 76.2mpg from door to door on the way, obviously more downhill on the way as it averaged 62.3mpg for the entire trip once I'd got home. It was filled to the brim, did 385 miles (no where near empty) and then brimmed again, cost 50 quid on the nose for those 385 miles, best mileage to cost I've had out of any motor for quite some time
> 
> Specs
> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/volkswagen/golf/hatchback-2009/equipment/


£50 works out as 7.86 gallons based on diesel being 1.40 per litre.

385/7.86 is only 49mpg.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

To get the best spec on a Mk.6 Golf, rather than "S" or "SE" trim, I'd look for a "Match" which gives a much higher spec with items such as Bluetooth, cruise control, Multi-function steering whel etc. as standard.

As Pooma says the 1.6TDi 105PS is a good bet. I have the 1.4TSi 122PS petrol Match which I love, but it's economy can't match the TDi especially if you use the car a lot. 

I've just ordered a Mk.7 SE 1.4TSi 122PS because I don't do a massive mileage each year - good luck, happy to answer any further questions.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> To get the best spec on a Mk.6 Golf, rather than "S" or "SE" trim, I'd look for a "Match" which gives a much higher spec with items such as Bluetooth, cruise control, Multi-function steering whel etc. as standard.
> 
> As Pooma says the 1.6TDi 105PS is a good bet. I have the 1.4TSi 122PS petrol Match which I love, but it's economy can't match the TDi especially if you use the car a lot.
> 
> I've just ordered a Mk.7 SE 1.4TSi 122PS because I don't do a massive mileage each year - good luck, happy to answer any further questions.


Match is over what I want to pay.

Really just looking for a newish runabout that I know will keep its value reasonably well.

Does anybody on here own a 1.6 tdi and use it on the motorway? If so, how well does it pull at 50-80 mph? Not expecting it to be even mildly quick but don't want gutless.

I've driven a 1.9tdi Leon with 105hp loads and I always thought that was ok for what it was.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Kerr said:


> £50 works out as 7.86 gallons based on diesel being 1.40 per litre.
> 
> 385/7.86 is only 49mpg.


Didn't do the maths but that sounds about right, the 385 was mostly driven by the wife and she can't get the computer to read what I do, typical (I won't say woman driver but just) driver, on the accelerator right up to round abouts and traffic lights and then see whats happening before deciding whether they have to stop or can go (I'm not say ALL drivers do this but the vast majority do). I on the other hand read the road ahead and try to slot into gaps, something as simple as this makes quite a difference. 49mpg is a vast improvement on the 37 we were getting from her Fiesta and 32 from the 1.8 Vectra before that, and feels like it's running on fresh air compared to my 23-25mpg I was getting from my rover 600ti.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Match is over what I want to pay.
> 
> Really just looking for a newish runabout that I know will keep its value reasonably well.
> 
> ...


I had a run down to Leeds in her golf last week and it was a pleasure, pulls well enough in 5th, not going to win any drag races but gets along the road well, minimal road noise and comfy, I enjoyed the ride out in it.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

49 mpg is double what I get with my golf. 

The fuel saving coupled with halved insurance and 30 quid road tax should mean quiet a cheap car to run in comparison. 

I'm a bit unsure if I'm jumping the gun a bit though. Tbh.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a 1.6tdi Mk6 for about 3 months, found it to be a very sweet running engine (for a diesel), got drove quite hard but mainly motorway miles, rarely got less than 50 and often was in the high 50s


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Match is over what I want to pay.
> 
> Really just looking for a newish runabout that I know will keep its value reasonably well.
> 
> ...


Had one from new, lovely engine. for a 105bhp engine it pulls great. torquay as well. ive had 600 miles out of a full tank . that is sat at 80mph on cruise control and a bit more at times. mainly motorway but also local roads.

Also as other user said MATCH model is best value for money. great cars cant fault it. if only a re-map was available.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What's your budget and how many miles will you cover ? We run the 1.6 tdi matches at work and they are averaging 57 mpg, I've driven them and they are ok, they are a hit flat between 50 and 60 mph but get them wound up and they go well enough.

What I would say is if you want that type of car I would seriously consider the Leon ecomotive as it felt better suited to th 1.6. You could also consider the Octavia as they are quite nice too.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> What's your budget and how many miles will you cover ? We run the 1.6 tdi matches at work and they are averaging 57 mpg, I've driven them and they are ok, they are a hit flat between 50 and 60 mph but get them wound up and they go well enough.
> 
> What I would say is if you want that type of car I would seriously consider the Leon ecomotive as it felt better suited to th 1.6. You could also consider the Octavia as they are quite nice too.


Looking to spend up to 10k. That will not get a 'match'.

Probably 17-20k per annum.

Good to hear that they are not the worst for power. Obviously me driving it would be the best solution to test that.

Anybody know anything about the 110hp 2.0 tdi?

I think the Leon is a good looking car however, I just couldn't live with the interior. It's too cheap for my liking.

As for the skoda, I'm 21 not 41! Lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the 110 may of come in the "S" model


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you could find one the 2.0 would be better, slightly better torque. The interior on the Leon is ok, I'd had the golf and an a3 and to be honest I don't miss the plastics, the s golf is very basic even having a plastic steering wheel. A Leon copa se would make a great car. The other option is to lease, I've seen the new Leon for £190 and the golf cabriolet for £250. Both inc vat ... I think ....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

possul said:


> I think the 110 may of come in the "S" model


I've seen them in se spec


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you could find one the 2.0 would be better, slightly better torque. The interior on the Leon is ok, I'd had the golf and an a3 and to be honest I don't miss the plastics, the s golf is very basic even having a plastic steering wheel. A Leon copa se would make a great car. The other option is to lease, I've seen the new Leon for £190 and the golf cabriolet for £250. Both inc vat ... I think ....


I think they are older, the 2.0 litres.

I like quality things, and for me, the Leon interior just doesn't cut it.

No way would I lease ATM. Nothing wrong with leasing, but not for me at this time.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The golf and Audi both rattled more than my Leon


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> The golf and Audi both rattled more than my Leon


Must be luck then. I've had experience with all four of them and the Leon was worst followed by golf then octavia then a3.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

May I suggest a look at:

Volkswagen-Audi Forum
Golf Mk.6 forum


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> May I suggest a look at:
> 
> Volkswagen-Audi Forum
> Golf Mk.6 forum


without sounding stupid, what have i to look at?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> without sounding stupid, what have i to look at?


Other golfs and what falls off :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rf860 said:


> without sounding stupid, what have i to look at?


I thought these might be helpful - sorry if it's too difficult 

There's much discussion of fuel consumption of various models, thought that might be of use to you.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I thought these might be helpful - sorry if it's too difficult
> 
> There's much discussion of fuel consumption of various models, thought that might be of use to you.


Not at all  

I've signed up to the mk6 one now and will have a look through and join the other.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Mk6 Golf is nice, but tbh I found the 1.6 TDi to be painfully slow with a flat power curve in comparison to a Ford/PSA 1.6 HDi 110 (16v of course) and who said they were quiet? Must have been wearing ear defenders! The noise it makes sounds like something from a farmyard and is very intrusive at idle IMO. A very good friend of mine got given one as a company car, drove it to work once and demanded his old 308 back such was the noise, poor performance and so-so economy (48 mpg in comparison to the Pug's 56 mpg). In all, the 1.6 doesn't do it for me, and you need to drive it for yourself to decide, but if you look at tdoc forums and other VAG group boards, I'm not the only one who has these complaints.

If it has to be VAG to satisfy, you're stuck with it, but for me the 1.6 is so disappointing a power plant, my money would buy the super refined, 6 speed Peugeot 308 sport spec with all the standard toys, gets you a far more complete package IMO. 2.0 engine shifts the balance, but in the 1.6 diesel engine class, the VAG unit just isn't good enough. Or cheap enough 

IIRC the 2.0 110 has a 5 speed box aswell and is also available in the Passat and Yeti, it's just a detuned CR 140, but I've never driven one so can't comment. IMO nothing beats the PD engines for performance vs economy; you can forgive the noise because for 105 ps, the old 1.9 gave some real shove in the midrange such was the wonky PD power curve, but it worked in the real world. Considered an end of line Mk5 1.9 TDi Match?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Mk6 Golf is nice, but tbh I found the 1.6 TDi to be painfully slow with a flat power curve in comparison to a Ford/PSA 1.6 HDi 110 (16v of course) and who said they were quiet? Must have been wearing ear defenders! The noise it makes sounds like something from a farmyard and is very intrusive at idle IMO. A very good friend of mine got given one as a company car, drove it to work once and demanded his old 308 back such was the noise, poor performance and so-so economy (48 mpg in comparison to the Pug's 56 mpg). In all, the 1.6 doesn't do it for me, and you need to drive it for yourself to decide, but if you look at tdoc forums and other VAG group boards, I'm not the only one who has these complaints.
> 
> Hmm, first person to say that it was slow. I think i'd need to drive it to make sure it would be 'liveable'.
> 
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I see what you say re Pug values, they do loose some cash.

But you can't compare the old 1.6 in a C5 (which is a very heavy car) to a Golf sized hatch. In a 6 speed HDi, the noise is better subdued as underbonnet soundproofing is superior. In order for a fair comparison, you need to drive a post 08 one with the new turbo.

Also you get that engine in Fords/Citroens/Volvos/Mazdas & Minis 

You may find the 1.6 105 OK when you drive it though, but I thought (I've driven it in an A1 and a Golf) it was too slow through the revs until you got to 4000, but it soon ran out of puff. I guess it just doesn't have that diesel midrange pull the PD engines used to :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I see what you say re Pug values, they do loose some cash.
> 
> But you can't compare the old 1.6 in a C5 (which is a very heavy car) to a Golf sized hatch. In a 6 speed HDi, the noise is better subdued as underbonnet soundproofing is superior. In order for a fair comparison, you need to drive a post 08 one with the new turbo.
> 
> ...


The C5 was a 58 plate.

Also, used to drive a Mini Cooper D a lot. It was very nippy for what i was. Actually enjoyed driving it.

I've looked at the Focus but i can't get on with the looks. It's just bloody ugly.

I like the Fiesta Zetec S but it's very slow (on paper) and it's more of a little boy's car.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah Focus is a bit not quite right isn't it? Golf is much more grown up, now you've gotta find a 2.0 110 and a 1.6 105 for a back to back. Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

308 isn't a bad car, 10k will get you one less than a year old and in real terms it will lose less money than the golf. The focus engine doesn't feel any quicker and my experience of that engine from 2009 model year is that I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole, we have had so many off hired without warning.

The golfs are not old enough yet to be a problem so it's probably to early to tell.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> 308 isn't a bad car, 10k will get you one less than a year old and in real terms it will lose less money than the golf. The focus engine doesn't feel any quicker and my experience of that engine from 2009 model year is that I wouldn't touch one with a barge pole, we have had so many off hired without warning.
> 
> The golfs are not old enough yet to be a problem so it's probably to early to tell.


10k get you a 62 plate with low miles. It's an odd looking car and not really for a 21 y/o guy.

Focus interior is also poor - horrible grey plastic everywhere. I imagine it would be the best drive in it's class though.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

anybody know what the convenience pack is on the golf?


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> You may find the 1.6 105 OK when you drive it though, but I thought (I've driven it in an A1 and a Golf) it was too slow through the revs until you got to 4000, but it soon ran out of puff. I guess it just doesn't have that diesel midrange pull the PD engines used to :thumb:


my golf mk6 1.6tdi isn't anything as such. turbo starts spooling in about 2k revs. with all tdi engines the turbo doesn't last that long through the rev range...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> anybody know what the convenience pack is on the golf?


Knowing vw it's probably door handles  actually I think I had that on my golf, something like auto lights and dimming rear view mirror irc ..

The focus does drive well, I tried the ecoboost zetec s at the weekend, nice engine and good ride, the gear box is nicer too ( than the golf) it doesn't feel as nice as golf though, the position of the armrest in the golf and just the general touch and feel of the door handles ... It's why I still haven't chosen a car and still have my eyes set on a mini clubman


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The difference between the 'S' & 'SE' trims are that the 'SE' has a better radio system (possibly RCD510) & electric windows on 5dr models (rear specifically) as opposed to 'wind up windows' on the 'S'.

Think that's mainly about it.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

+1 for the seat leon, 1.4 tsi you could probably get a half decent spec for less than 10 grand maybe even a 1.6tdi ecomotive copa

Or a 1.2 tsi polo you would find cheap and hold its value


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SE has armrest and rear ventalation over the S, RCD510 was never standard on the SE either. SE gets the Highline MFD and alloys wheels, S only has steel. I'll have the brochure somewhere at work


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok so I'm looking at se spec then. 

Find me a decent Leon and I'll have a look at it lol. (Glasgow area)

I like the polo but its too small for me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/used/old-brochure


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've not bothered with location, just picked a few as examples ... oh and a wild card. The bottom Leon has a very good spec.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...romeo-giulietta-1-6-jtdm-2-veloce-5dr/1182098

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/23/radius/1500/postcode/pe92wn?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/23/radius/1500/postcode/pe92wn?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/pe92wn/radius/1500/page/22?logcode=p


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've not bothered with location, just picked a few as examples ... oh and a wild card. The bottom Leon has a very good spec.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...romeo-giulietta-1-6-jtdm-2-veloce-5dr/1182098
> 
> ...


Those are all over budget :lol:

The last Leon is the best option.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

you ever heard of haggling ? screen price is a starting point


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> you ever heard of haggling ? screen price is a starting point


I haggle on all my cars.

Your not likely to get a grand off though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

how about ...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/9/postcode/pe92wn/radius/1500?logcode=p

you might even get to have a deal with mike


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> how about ...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/9/postcode/pe92wn/radius/1500?logcode=p
> 
> you might even get to have a deal with mike


That's the sort of thing I'm after. Basic but does the job. Just need to look out for any dodgy repairs done by Ed :lol:

I like this one http://www.arnoldclark.com/used-cars/volkswagen/golf/1.6-tdi-105-se-3dr/2010-(10)/ref/arnel-542455/


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rf860 said:


> That's the sort of thing I'm after. Basic but does the job. Just need to look out for any dodgy repairs done by Ed :lol:
> 
> I like this one http://www.arnoldclark.com/used-cars/volkswagen/golf/1.6-tdi-105-se-3dr/2010-(10)/ref/arnel-542455/


At least it will have been mopped and be one of the best available, don't forget to hold out yer hand fella 

Blue Graphite looks great on the Golf, although Silver and Black are the most popular on our fleet, although we have one tornado red which was ordered to annoy his wife


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> At least it will have been mopped and be one of the best available, don't forget to hold out yer hand fella
> 
> *Blue Graphite looks great on the Golf*, although Silver and Black are the most popular on our fleet, although we have one tornado red which was ordered to annoy his wife


Sure does, I love ours, great car and as I've said in other posts this and my EOS are our first vw's after having been through more than 40 cars over the years, think I'll be hard pushed to come away from them now.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

This has became more of a 'what car' thread now lol.

Called into arnold clark next to work at lunch today to let them know my criteria for a change of cars. Said they'd come back to me later which they did.

Went back after work to view a 2010 Megane Coupe 1.5 DCi Dynamique Tom Tom with 11k on the clock for £8488. Had a look round the car, not in best nick tbh, drove it as well. Pleasantly surprised by this car. A lot of car for the money.

Anybody got experience of these cars? Or anything to add about them?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone at work has a petrol one, they like it and it was cheap for a 1 year old car. It's had one issue with the central locking and another with the air con, blowing hot out of one side and cold out of the other. It was off the road for a week but the dealer gave them a like for like car without question and never pushed to take the car back. So based on that I'd still consider one. Providing things get sorted when they go wrong you cannot ask for more.

Both vw and ford are different to that and basically your on your own.if you get one with the 4 plus pack you get servicing, roadside assistance and loan car included. The warranty is good too.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Someone at work has a petrol one, they like it and it was cheap for a 1 year old car. It's had one issue with the central locking and another with the air con, blowing hot out of one side and cold out of the other. It was off the road for a week but the dealer gave them a like for like car without question and never pushed to take the car back. So based on that I'd still consider one. Providing things get sorted when they go wrong you cannot ask for more.
> 
> Both vw and ford are different to that and basically your on your own.if you get one with the 4 plus pack you get servicing, roadside assistance and loan car included. The warranty is good too.


Seems very good value certainly. I used to drive a pool car megane 5 door at work and it felt a lot different to this one. Same engine though. Laggy, but acceptable for what it is.

I think i'd get a used car warranty to cover faults. Being a 10 plate, it's now out of warranty.

Renault only do the 4 plus pack on new cars i'm sure, so that's out the equation?

Interior quality seems surprisingly good. Better than my golf actually. No rattles at all (shock, horror!!!)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Interior quality is good on the megane, the engines are slightly better too, the 4+ comes with new cars, not sure if its transferable with used cars, I assume it is.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just to update this thread

On saturday i drove the following cars

2012 Astra 2.0 cdti SE - ok, but not great spec, bit of a old mans car

2009 Golf 2.0TDi 140 SE - good drive, comfy, terrible spec. Really basic.

2010 Golf 1.6TDi 105 SE - again nice drive, not underpowered, terrible spec. Basic.

These cars were all circa £10-11k to buy. 

Compared to the megane, only the golf was a good to drive. Megane interior nicer and just as well built. Spec also hugely better. Future values of the megane concern me though (see my other thread).


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Golf Mk.6 SE specs weren't great, but the Match introduced in July/August 2010 addressed this with a great spec for the price. The Mk.7 SE is a different kettle of fish with the like of Adaptive Cruise Control (radar controlled) as standard - this is a £1700-2000 option on some other VW models.

So what's the verdict, surely not a Renault?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> The Golf Mk.6 SE specs weren't great, but the Match introduced in July/August 2010 addressed this with a great spec for the price. The Mk.7 SE is a different kettle of fish with the like of Adaptive Cruise Control (radar controlled) as standard - this is a £1700-2000 option on some other VW models.
> 
> So what's the verdict, surely not a Renault?


Not many of the MK6 models have good specs other that the match models.

Tbh, the Golf match is too dear for something that looks so plain.

The SE is too basic - plastic steering wheel?!!

The renault has really surprised me. I am (was) anti-french cars.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

As above, the Golf is a good all rounder car (not that I'm biased! :lol: ) but over a Renault?!! Nooooooooooo!!

Not the cheap nasty French mobile. I think you'd be happier with the Volkswagen as they're comfier, offer better residuals & possibly more reliable?

The 'Match' spec as Rob said is a huge improvement over it's predecessor the 'SE' & is/was fantastic value.

Go on, you know you want VW!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I see it based on being a Renault owner for ten years (2000-2010), there are five main issues:

Depreciation
Terrible dealer support
Terrible manufacturer support
Reliability
Poor build quality
I would NEVER buy another Renault. Renault customer service (based on several dealership) absolutely sucks, and Renault themselves are worse.

OK, I'm biased, but I think the Golf Match looks fine - I don't like loud/tarty/in-your-face cars. There again I'm an ultra-conservative old fart knocking on 55. I think the Megane looks horrible, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had golf match for two week now really impressed with it good mpg nice ride good spec and cheap tax had A3 s line before the golf is better spec than that was


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The renault will be comfier than the golf and better specced, reliability ... Well someone at work has one and its had two issues, both fixed without fuss and they were given hire cars on both occasions, one was for near on 2 weeks while the parts were on back order, one of our golfs at work had an issue, no loan car constant chasing to find out what was happening and a bill for near on 1k for a hire car while it was off the road.

The only megane that appeals to me is the rs model but it is thirstier than my Leon.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DW58 said:


> As I see it based on being a Renault owner for ten years (2000-2010), there are five main issues:
> 
> Depreciation
> Terrible dealer support
> ...


I have to say having owned two renaults unfortunately these are my findings also ! (Just the Nottingham dealers though), as for what to buy then god knows, I'm not saying get a golf as to get newish and a decent spec is going to be over your budget.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit the steering wheel is a bit of a let down in the SE compared to the leather one in my EOS, but I'm thinking somewhere down the line I may upgrade it, other than this I find the spec fine, cruise control, air con, elec windows front and rear, auto dimming mirror, auto lights and wipers, ESP and a multi function trip computer, I must be easy pleased because there ain't a great deal more than that I want.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> As above, the Golf is a good all rounder car (not that I'm biased! :lol: ) but over a Renault?!! Nooooooooooo!!
> 
> Not the cheap nasty French mobile. I think you'd be happier with the Volkswagen as they're comfier, offer better residuals & possibly more reliable?
> 
> ...


Actually, i found the megane rode a lot better than the golf.

I like the golf, just not the ones i can afford.



DW58 said:


> As I see it based on being a Renault owner for ten years (2000-2010), there are five main issues:
> 
> Depreciation
> Terrible dealer support
> ...


Depreciation does seem to be a problem - i need to do some figs.
I wouldn't have a problem with the dealer (we know people high up in the dealer)

The ones i've drove felt every bit as well built as the golf. Infact my golf rattles everywhere and there wasn't a single rattle in the megane.

Looks are a personal thing. IMO the megane coupe is much prettier than the golf



redmen78 said:


> Had golf match for two week now really impressed with it good mpg nice ride good spec and cheap tax had A3 s line before the golf is better spec than that was


cheers!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My Match has all of the features Pooma mentions plus others, but I have to agree on the SE being a poor spec as I had one as a loan car about six months after getting my Match, it was like chalk and cheese.

To be honest, I find it difficult to imagine buying a Megane over a Golf, but I make no secret of my bias.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> To be honest, I find it difficult to imagine buying a Megane over a Golf, but I make no secret of my bias.


But look at it from my POV.

The golf has four seat and a steering wheel (that's really about it lol)

The megane has sat nav, bluetooth, cruise, auto light/wipers, climate, usb/aux, keyless entry and start plus much more.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rf860 said:


> But look at it from my POV.
> 
> The golf *SE* has four seat and a steering wheel (that's really about it lol)
> 
> The megane has sat nav, bluetooth, cruise, auto light/wipers, climate, usb/aux, keyless entry and start plus much more.


Yes, I appreciate the difference in toy-levels, but toys aren't everything. If you would only stretch the extra few £££ and buy a Match you'd see the huge difference. The Golf Match has all of those features except Climate Control (the only thing I miss having in mine) and Satnav, and let's face it which in-car Satnav beats a good Garmin/TomTom? I have the Volkswagen RNS510 in my Match and it's crap in comparison to my Garmin nüvi 3790LMT - luckily I didn't pay for mine, it was the result of what Volkswagen call a "Mis-build" (I also had rear curtain airbags) and I got it FOC, damned sure I wouldn't have paid for it.

Never mind it's your decision, I hope you don't live to regret it.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to agree. My golf is pretty well fully loaded and its still boring in terms of toys.
At the end of the day we all have visions of tearing round empty country roads. The reality is sitting in slow moving traffic, in the rain, probably with the kids fighting or throwing up. At the price point you are looking at I personally would go for the gear and comfortable car (for you). I thought about this a lot in my golf last weekend.
Would I buy one again? Probably. But there are better value cars as a package based on what you want it for. You'll always hate those blank switch covers and low rent radio as you sit in your shiny golf in traffic 😊


----------

